# Locating Stolen PH.



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Girl friend had some one undo the zip on her hand bag and removed 3k and her Uncles Samsung phone, while talking to others, don't ask me why she stopped and talked to strangers in Manila??
The Phone is a new Galaxy S111 so i think you can locate them after they have been lost or stolen any one know about this???


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Glen48 said:


> Girl friend had some one undo the zip on her hand bag and removed 3k and her Uncles Samsung phone, while talking to others, don't ask me why she stopped and talked to strangers in Manila??
> The Phone is a new Galaxy S111 so i think you can locate them after they have been lost or stolen any one know about this???


Did her uncle or anyone downloaded GPS tracking apps e.g., boostloopt on his S111 cell phone?


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Not as far as I know but think[so I] Plan B[/I] is one you can down load after it has been stolen. Don't know why he gave her a 14k phone tp take into manila.
Trying to sort out samsung thing they have some thing the same, be a good market for some sort of GPS chip to install on PH.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Phone Tracking*



Glen48 said:


> Girl friend had some one undo the zip on her hand bag and removed 3k and her Uncles Samsung phone, while talking to others, don't ask me why she stopped and talked to strangers in Manila??
> The Phone is a new Galaxy S111 so i think you can locate them after they have been lost or stolen any one know about this???


Service is such in the Philippines that tracking may not be possible-not really sure. Would suggest maybe contacting the phone company that is being used and or a Samsung store at a shopping mall etc.


Good Luck


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Done all that so now waiting to see what happens, think the new models talk to the network and sent out the ph location but need to install the app before it gets stolen


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Best of my knowledge nothing was installed on the phone but think you can install Plan B app after it has been taken, still trying to chase that up as well as finding out from Samsung what they can do.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Missing Phone*



Glen48 said:


> Best of my knowledge nothing was installed on the phone but think you can install Plan B app after it has been taken, still trying to chase that up as well as finding out from Samsung what they can do.


Problem is that even if you should find the location of the phone (very doubtful), confronting the person who has it could and like would be dangerous to say the least. Reporting it to the police is an option but for the most part they are useless unless there are substantial $$$ for the officer(s) involve. Probably better to just let it go...


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

yer thought about that and if the maps shows a Ph at and address how do you find the exact location.
Standing out side and ring the phone??


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Yes have the Emei number but need to find out how to get some one to chase it up as you know any thing technical is campaign to explain here


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Think the traces work with the phone more than the sim, they have all sorts of things on the latest Ph were you can turn up volume or sent a text to the new "owner" tell him it has been traced if you can find some one switch on to switch it on


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Trouble is it is her uncles Ph as i said and surprised she let her self be robbed.


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

yes this was the case here she was talking to some hobo's? and kid unzipped her bag and purse inside and took 3 k and ph , she should have separate them and put down in bag and also turned bag around so you can see the zip so it opens towards her anyway could have been worse.
See the PNP shot some one who stole a mobile so could have been my robber??


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

She keeps telling me to hold my wallet i only take a small amount and only needs card/s yet she goes in dress up in all her genuine fakes.


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Which shows how fake the whole business is, like sleeping in a $5g a night condo in LA or a 5op a night bed in Manila 21C on the A/c is exactly the same


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Does a $5,000000000000 watch give you more than a 5,000 P genuine fake from a overpass in EDSA?
Only you know the true value and feel the weight.
Same with I phone all I want is to send and receiver text messages , talking is hopeless


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Products*



Glen48 said:


> Does a $5,000000000000 watch give you more than a 5,000 P genuine fake from a overpass in EDSA?
> Only you know the true value and feel the weight.
> Same with I phone all I want is to send and receiver text messages , talking is hopeless


About three months ago, my wife surprised me with a (original name brand) touch screen phone. She did this as she knew how much I hated messing with the push buttons when sending a text message. I think the cost was between P5000 and P6000. Far more than I would have ever spent on myself for a phone. But I must admit that after figuring out how to use the thing it was a good buy. Talking on phones here seems to not be too much of a problem as long as there is not too much background noise. We opted months ago on a post paid calling plan and since then have had no problems. Sure better than always making sure you have enough credit loaded to your phone...


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

If the hospitals set up a phone booth for people needing Op's and gave them the option of a new phone or a life saving Op most would take the new phone, it is the highest texting country in the World and I have never seen a place were the mobile is worshiped so much the higher the cost the more they pray to it.
course a 5K phone will text just as well as a 50k but we know the story there.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Phones*



Glen48 said:


> If the hospitals set up a phone booth for people needing Op's and gave them the option of a new phone or a life saving Op most would take the new phone, it is the highest texting country in the World and I have never seen a place were the mobile is worshiped so much the higher the cost the more they pray to it.
> course a 5K phone will text just as well as a 50k but we know the story there.


I think a lot of that has to do with the fact that the vast majority of the people here have no real chance at a good life. No real long term employment and never have much in life. So with a little bit of savings they can at least have something that they deem as value and worth. I understand that it seems a wasteful expense but have to look at it from their point of view also...


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

YES ITS CRIMINAL read about some wall st bankester who had 11 yacht's you would only sail them once a yr those people should be made to come here and other place to see what the real world is about.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

yes- need to install the app (and activate) before it gets stolen


----------

